# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  17 shkurt 2009 - 1 vjetori i shpalljes se Pavaresise se Kosoves

## Albo

Se shpejti, Kosova do te festoje 1 vjetroin e shpalljes se pavaresise se vete. Ka kaluar plot 1 vit nga shpallja e pavaresise se Kosoves dhe kjo eshte jo vetem nje dite feste, por edhe nje dite ku te gjithe shqiptaret duhet te ndalen per nje moment dhe te vleresojne arritjet dhe deshtimet qe jane realizuar ne kete vitin e fundit:

*- Cilat jane disa prej arritjeve te shtetit te Kosoves ne kete vitin e fundit?
- Cilat jane disa prej deshtimeve te shtetit te Kosoves ne kete vitin e fundit?
- Cilat jane disa prej problemeve me imediate me te cilat perballet Kosova?
- Cilat jane zgjidhjet qe ju sugjeroni per keto probleme?
- A ka ndryshuar pozitivisht mireqenia juaj dhe familjes suaj nga nje vit me pare?*

I urojme te gjithe shtetasve te Kosoves, Gezuar Diten e Pavaresise dhe ne te njejten kohe i ftojme qe te ndajne pershtypjet dhe mendimet e tyre mbi pyetjet e mesiperme.

Diskutim te kendshem.
Albo

----------


## RaPSouL

Po të flasim në mënyrë të zgjeruar në lidhje me temën, ka shumë material për tu shkruar. Po i bie pak shkurt dhe bazuar në ato pyetje që bëri Albo.

- Cilat jane disa prej arritjeve te shtetit te Kosoves ne kete vitin e fundit?

Mendoj që arritjet e Kosovës përgjatë kësaj periudhe pas shpalljes së pavarësisë në rend të parë gjithë ato njohje nga shtete të ndryshme që ende vazhdojnë dhe padyshim që do ta plotësojnë numrin e duhur që Kosova të njihet edhe zyrtarisht si shteti më i ri në botë me shumicën e përkrahjes nga vendet e tjera të botës. Kosova është zhvilluar shumë në të gjitha kahjet dhe po vazhdon ende, suksese në të ardhme shtetit të Kosovës.

- Cilat jane disa prej deshtimeve te shtetit te Kosoves ne kete vitin e fundit?

Me një fjalë do ta them dështimin, gjithçka ishte mirë por EULEX-i është ai dështimi i cekur në pyetjen më lartë, mendimi im personal ky.

- Cilat jane disa prej problemeve me imediate me te cilat perballet Kosova?

Aktualisht problem kryesor i Kosovës mendoj që është Mitrovica dhe hesapet që i kan ngelur hapur Kosovës me Serbinë, poashtu edhe ankesa që ka dërguar Serbia në gjykatën ndërkombëtare për mospranimin dhe shpalljen e paligjshme të pavarësisë së Kosovës që shancet janë gati zero që ajo kërkesë të meret parasysh.

- Cilat jane zgjidhjet qe ju sugjeroni per keto probleme?

Unë si individ i thjeshtë nuk mund t'i sugjeroj një shteti se si ti zgjidh ai problemet e veta, ndoshta mund të shprehim mendimet, por gjithë këto dhe realizimi i tyre në mënyrën më të mirë do të varen nga efikasiteti dhe aftësitë e udhëheqësve të shtetit të Kosovës.

- A ka ndryshuar pozitivisht mireqenia juaj dhe familjes suaj nga nje vit me pare?

Edhe pse nuk jam Kosovar dhe nuk banoj në Kosovë, lumturia,gëzimi dhe shpresa për të parë një ditë shqiptarët kudo që ndodhën sa më të përparuar në çdo aspekt dhe sa më afër fuqive europiane është rritur dukshëm në familjen dhe rethin ku jetoj aktualisht(Maqedoni).

Më në fund më ngelet vetëm që të gjithë Kosovarëve dhe të gjithë shqiptarëve kudo që ndodhen tua uroj ditën e shpalljes së pavarësisë së Kosovës, ditën e shpalljes së Kosovës shtet, shtet i dytë i shqiptarëve, vazhdojmë..

----------


## KILI MERTURI

Kjo është një tem mjaft interesante .

Kur është fjal për këso gjëra madhore, pra shtetkrijim dhe njohje, pastaj përparim i shtetit, duhet të jemi sa më realist.
Mendoj se në Kosovë më shumë vlersohen romantizmat, gënjeshtrat dhe njerzit e dyshimt korruptiv e antiombëtar se sa ata të cilët do të duhej të vlersoheshin.

Mendoj se pyetjet shin mirë të formuluara dhe po të jemi objektiv dhe real duhet përgjigje të gjata. Unë do të përpiqem të jem realist dhe i shkurtër.

- Cilat jane disa prej arritjeve te shtetit te Kosoves ne kete vitin e fundit?
Mendoj se këtu duhet të jam më së i shkurtër. Aritjet jenë të pakta, po u hoqen rrugët e reja dhe shkollat e raja, nuk ka ndonjë arritje tjetër që mund të theksohet. Këto arritje, pra rrugë e shkolla nuk kan të bëjnë drejtërdrejt me pavarsinë, mendoj unë. Me fjalë tjera nuk jan edhe aq arritje.
Njohja nga shtetet e botës është e vogël, por kemi pas fatin të njohemi nga shtete me influencë politike, ekonomike e strategjike, por nuk mendoj se kjo është ndonjë e arritur , kjo ishte pjesë e planit të shteteve si SHBA e Britania e Madhe, që meritojnë cdo respekt.

- Cilat jane disa prej deshtimeve te shtetit te Kosoves ne kete vitin e fundit?
E këtu ka për fat të keq shumë.
*Nuk është arritur që të kemi pavarsi normale, për tëmos thënë se ende nuk jemi të pavarur.
70% kontrollohet nga të huajt e 30% është e okupuar nga ishokupatori.
*Ekonomia është në një gjendje më të keqe se pra 1 viti. Gjendja social e qytetarëve është më e keqe se para 1 viti. (duke mos e lënë anash ndikim e krizes ekonomike ndërkombëtare mund të them se edhe vet menaxhimi i ekonomis ka qen jo i mirë, dihet se kan tepruar para nga buxheti, e gjendja thash edhe më lart ,ka shkuar në përkeqsim)
*Flamuri, himni  dhe kushtetuta janë jo popullore dhe krejtësisht të gabuara dhe jo të pranueshme. Nuk i përshteten struktures kombëtare që e përbën Kosoven.
*Mostransparenca ndaj planeve kundër shtetit tonë si plani 6 pikësh dhe pranimi i Eulex-it pa kushte dhe më e keqja mosdëbimi i Umnikut janë deshtime që nuk falen. Këto e bëjnë ndarjen e vendit edhe me ligj , ende pa u njohur si shtet i pavaru në komet e bashkuara.
*Humbja e të gjitha simboleve kombëtae shqiptare , qofshin ato edhe vetëm kombinimi dyngjyrësh kuq-e-zi , ështe një dështim tjetër.  
*Shuarja e TMK-së dhe formimi i FSK-së sipas qefeve të shkijeve e Eulex-it e Umnik-ut.
*Privatizimi i ndërmarjeve publike në mënyra të dyshimta. 
*Humbja në vler e trustit pensional.
*Nuk ka plan strategjik zhvillimorë ekonomik .
*Zvarritja e formimit të disa organeve shtetrore të rëndësishme si Ombutspersoni, SHIK-ut etj

- Cilat jane disa prej problemeve me imediate me te cilat perballet Kosova?
*Ende nuk kemi Rrymë dhe ujë si cdo shtet normal .
*Sistemi edukativ arsimor duhet njëher e përgjithmon të reformohet , por të reformohet drejt dhe në baza kombëtare e ndërkombëtare e jo sipas qefeve të dikujt jasht vendit.
*Ka ende njerëz që jetojnë në gjendje të skajshme ekonomike bile me një përqindje shumë të lartë , mbi 15% . Varfëi e madhe diku 45% dhe varfësi diku rreth 20%.
*Marrja ën kontrollë e të gjitë teritorit të saj.
*Zhdukja e cdo pengese tatimore dhe byrokratike në mardhënie me Shqipërinë.

- Cilat jane zgjidhjet qe ju sugjeroni per keto probleme?
Vet fokusimi i deshtimeve të jap mjaft ide se si duhet të zgjidhen këto probleme.
Nuk pritet që me marrjen nën kontroll të gjith teritorit të vet, Kosova do të zhvillohet, por është kushti baz për të filluar zhvillimin.
Edukimi dhe arsimimi , duhet te reformohen sa më shpejt dhe me një kujdes të madh dhe të ashpër kombëta.
Hapja e ndërmarjeve të vogla dhe të mesme , me pjesmarje shtetrore deri në zhvillimin e ekonomisë së vogël dhe të mesme dhe pastaj privatizimi i plotë i tyre.
Të guxohet të mbrohet vendi se po thom se e kemi shpall pavarsin e po sillemi tepër të varur.
Të lufohen dukuritë negative të shoqëris si korrupcioni , familjarizmi , klanizmi dhe dominimi politik. Le  të dominoi arsyeja dhe dituria.
Le të bëhet një ndrim në politikë , le të bëhen disa kushte për politiken dhe udhëheqjen p.sh. 
-Le të mos ken të drejt të merren me politikë asnjë mbi moshën 40 vjeqare. mund të  jen këshillarë .
-Le të denohen politika e gabuara si ajo ishkomuniste ashtu edhe ajo e mëvonshme që ka sjell dëme kombit e shtetit.
-Le të mendohet për rritjen e pagave për profesione vitale kombëtare si mësimdhënësve, gjyqtarëve dhe policëve. Të formojmë një ushtri profesionale me pagesë dhe me rregrt të rrinjë . Shërbim ushtarak 6 mujorë vullnetar me një numër deri në 10000 kadet dhe me diku 2500 oficer të regullt që kan qen në TMK.
-...
Ka shumë qështje që mund dhe duhet të fillohet së vepruari sa më parë. 

- A ka ndryshuar pozitivisht mireqenia juaj dhe familjes suaj nga nje vit me pare?
Është për të ardhur keq por gjendja e familjes ka ardhur e është bërë më e keqe se në vit më parë. Kjo jo drejtpërdrejt për shkak të pavarsisë apo jo , por nga qeverisja e gabuar dhe pa plan. Nuk ka rritje të punës e as kushte më të mira të zhvillimit të bizneseve private. Krejt që është bërë më mir është bërë për ata merren me politikë , kontrabandë, korrupcion ... e të tjera dukuri negative.

Kili

SHQIPËRIA ETNIKE ËSHTË GJAKUIM QË NUK FALET

----------


## Llapi

> *- Cilat jane disa prej arritjeve te shtetit te Kosoves ne kete vitin e fundit?
> *
> 
> 
> Albo


*Jan vetem disa  nga shum te arriturat qe u arriten ne Republiken e Kosoves pas shpalljes dhe njohjes nderkombetare* 

*Shpalljen e Kosoves-shtet i pavarur sovran dhe demokratik me 17 shkurt te vitit 2008.
Simbolet  te Republikes se Kosoves

Kushtetuta e Republikes se Kosoves

Njohja nga shtetet me te fuqishme ekonomikisht dhe ushtarakisht ne bot

Krijimi i FSK-se Ushtria e Republikes se Kosoves

Konstituimi i Keshillit te Sigurise Kombetare te Kosoves

Emerimi i Drejtorit te Agjencise Kosovare te Inteligjences (AKI)

Plus Puna shum e suksesshme e Qeveris se Republikes se Kosoves*

----------


## Dardanius

Veq qe eshte shpall shtet mjafton!!!

----------


## YlliRiaN

> *A ka ndryshuar pozitivisht mireqenia juaj dhe familjes suaj nga nje vit me pare?*


*Ne kete pyetje mund ti thuhet shkurt thuajse asgje nuk ka ndryshuar*

----------


## altruisti_ek84

> *Ne kete pyetje mund ti thuhet shkurt thuajse asgje nuk ka ndryshuar*


Pajtohem plotesisht me ty, asgje nuk ka ndryshuar te qytetaret, asgje nuk e ka ndryshu jeten e qytetarve. 
Mund te them ka ndryshu nje gje eshte rrit dukshem kontrabanda ne veriun e Kosoves ku qeveria e Kosoves nuk ka fare qasje ne at teritor.

----------


## Vicianum

_Qeveria e Kosovës:150 mijë euro për mbulimin aktiviteteve me rastin e shënimit të njëvjetorit të Pavarësisë _  

*
KOSOVË, 14 SHKURT 2009(VushtrriaPRESS)-*Qeveria e Republikës së Kosovës në mbledhjen e 55-të të mbajtur sot dhe të drejtuar nga kryeministri Hashim Thaçi ka diskutuar programin e organizimeve për shënimin e njëvjetorit të shpalljes së Pavarësisë së Republikës së Kosovës.  Kryeministri Hashim Thaçi me këtë rast ka falënderuar të gjithë ministrat, të gjitha institucionet për punën që është bërë në vitin e parë të pavarësisë, për zotimet për të ardhmen e vendit tonë, për të ndërtuar rend demokratik dhe integrim në BE dhe NATO. Kryeministri Thaçi duke iu përgjigjur kërcimeve për destabilizim nga Beogradi ka pohuar se  janë marrë të gjitha masat e duhura nga mekanizmat adekuat vendor dhe ndërkombëtarë, dhe në Kosovë do të ketë vetëm kremtim, krenari, dinjitet. Pretendimi për shantazh nga Beogradi do të jetë  njëherë e përgjithmonë i dështuar,  theksoi kryeministri Hashim Thaçi. Në vazhdim Zëvendëskryeministri Hajredin Kuçi para kabinetit qeveritar prezantoi programin e festimit me 17 shkurt, bartëse të cilit janë Qeveria e Kosovës bashkërisht me Kuvendin dhe me Presidencën. Sipas  Kuçit këto aktivitete do të fillojnë më datën 17 shkurt në orën 11 me një mbledhje solemne të Kuvendit të Republikës, ku do ti adresohen Kuvendit dhe qytetarëve, presidenti, kryeministri, edhe kryeparlamentari. Po këtë ditë do të jetë një defilim për nxënësit dhe për të gjithë qytetarët, që është titulluar Ecja në pavarësi.  Në orën 18 do të jetë koncerti i Filarmonisë së Republikës së Kosovës, që mbahet nën patronazhin e Qeverisë së Republikës së Kosovës. Në orën 21 do të jetë një koncert madhështor në Prishtinë, por  edhe në qytete tjera të Kosovës. Në orën 22 është paraparë ndezja e fishek-zjarreve, edhe në Prishtinë, por edhe në të gjitha qytetet e Republikës së Kosovës. Për mbulimin e këtyre aktiviteteve Qeveria e Kosovës sot ka ndarë një shumë prej 150 mijë euro.
*VushtrriaPRESS*

----------


## Llapi

*Një vit vërtet shtet*

15 Shkurt 2009

Xhavit Haliti

Më 17-shkurt Kosova feston 1-vjetorin e krijimit të shtetit. Është një ngjarje unikale, që pritet të festohet si çduhet dhe siç e meriton datëlindja e shtetit më të ri në Evropë, madje edhe në Botë. 17-shkurtin do ta festojmë jo për bujë, por për të përshfaqur sakrificat tona, edhe me vlerë gjaku, jete e privacionesh nëpër burgjet serbe të tre brezave shqiptarësh në trojet e tyre etnik në Kosovë. Me synimin për të tia arritur kësaj dite-date luftuan dhe dhanë jetën plejada shqiptarësh të përkushtuar; dhanë jetën Azem Galica, Isuf Gërvalla,Adem Jashari me shokë. Flijimi është akt, i paharrueshëm për të gjithë ne dhe i pashmangshëm për tu fiksuar në historinë tonë aktuale.

Historia e shteti tonë 1-vjeçar nis me vitin 1913-të, kur u ndamë arbitrarisht nga Shqipëria dhe mori jetë për mëvetësi më 1924-ën, më 1968-ën, 1981-in. Viti 1989-a u dha arbitrarisht fund këtyre përpjekjeve, përmes Milosheviçit. Përpjekjet, sakrificat dhe përballja me privacionet e brezit tim moshor, që kishim përjetuar burgjet e rezervuara posaçërisht për ne të rinjtë shqiptarë na ndau, realisht dhe shpirtërisht nga ish-Jugosllavia dhe në radhë të parë nga Serbia. 1989 i dha fund ekzistencës ligjore dhe vepruese Krahinës Autonome Socialiste të Kosovës si subjekt, i barazvlefshëm federativ jugosllav.Historinë le tia lëmë historisë! Le të flasim për 17-shkurtin, datëlindjen e shtetit tonë të pavarur e konkretisht:

- Po mbushet vetëm një vit që Republika e Kosovës është shpallur, është njohur dhe është pjesëmarrëse si shtet i konfirmuar nëpër veprimtaritë e institucioneve të bashkësisë shtetërore ndërkombëtare.

- Na kanë njohur si shtet më tepër se një e treta e anëtarëve të OKB-së dhe pritet që, së shpejti, të na njohin edhe shumë të tjerë.

- Gjatë këtij viti na kanë ftuar si palë në Asamblenë e Kombeve të Bashkuara, në BE dhe në KE. Kemi qenë dhe, do të jemi ca më tepër, në vëmendje të institucioneve më prestigjoze ndërkombëtare, që janë shfaqur dhe mbeten konseguente në njohjen e Shtetit të Kosovës.

- Për një vit, që në ekzistencën e një shteti janë shumë pak, krijuam institucionet, lidhjet shtetërore e diplomatike me vendet më në zë të botës demokratike, bëmë dhe miratuam Kushtetutën, duke i vënë themelin ligjor shtetit tonë. Krijuam simbolet dhe siglat e domosdoshme për një shtet.

- Për një vit jetë shtetërore, përfaqësuesit tanë janë ndjerë të barabartë dhe të pranueshëm në OKB-ë, në BE dhe, së fundmi, në Konferencën Ndërkombëtare të Sigurisë, që u mbajt në Mynih.

Pa dashur të dal në një përfundim përmes përqasjeve, dua të bëj një krahasim: Koha rrjedh pandërprerë, por ata që e përjetojnë këtë rrjedhje janë njërëzit dhe organizmat e krijuara prej tyre, ku bën pjesë edhe shteti. Vlerësimi bëhet i ndryshëm: nga një fëmijë motak kërkojmë, natyrshëm, që të ecë me këmbët e veta dhe, në rastin më fatlum, të belbëzojë e formulojë fjalë e fjali. Nga një shtet njëvjeçar pretendojmë e kërkojmë të bëjë gjithçka.

Nga shteti 1-vjeçar i Kosovës kërkojmë të realizojë një politikë të brendshme ekonomike, sociale, arsimore, kulturore, shëndetësore, ushtarake, agrare e të sigurisë. Kërkojmë të jetë dinjitoz dhe konkurrues në raportet ndërkombëtare. Tu kundërvihet hapur qendrimeve zyrtare anti-Kosovë të Beogradit dhe shfaqeve të nacionalizmit serb brenda dhe përreth kufijve shtetërorë të Kosovës. Të shfaqë botërisht pakënaqësinë e vet ndaj anëtarëve të BE-së, ndaj të cilëve u shfaq kundër para pak ditësh edhe rezoluta e PE-së.

Të kërkosh më tepër është e natyrshme dhe pozitive. Kush nga ne, me njëfarë kontributi në arritjen, shpalljen dhe njohjen ndërkombëtare të shtetit të Kosovës nuk e ka shpresuar e pritur këtë?! Kërkesa është nxitje për më shumë dhe për më mire! Por, le të mbajmë parasysh një gjë:Një vit në jetën e një shteti, që në dallim nga jeta e një njeriu, që zgjat në maksimumet e veta deri në 100-vjet, jeta e një shteti, historikisht, matet me shekuj dhe, jo rrallë, edhe mijëvjeçarë.

Mbushëm një vit si shtet. Kemi arritur të realizojmë jo gjithë aspiratat e objektivat e paracaktuara. Por kemi arritur një objektiv thelbësor, prej një viti e kemi shndërruar Kosovën në shtet të pavarur, e kemi bërë vendin tone jo vetëm objekt, por edhe subjekt të bashkësisë shtetërore ndërkombëtare.Por mbi të gjitha kemi realizuar dëshirën e natyrshme të gjithësecilit për tu ndjerë të lirë e të begat në Shtetin Demokratik të Kosovës!

Prishtinë 13.02.09

----------


## Llapi

*E ardhmja e Kosovës është e ardhme evropiane, thotë Thaçi*

Vendimi që Kosova të jetë shtet, ka sjell më shumë paqe, stabilitet dhe bashkëpunim rajonal, ka thënë Kryeministri i Kosovës, Hashim Thaçi. Në një intervistë për Euronews, Thaçi ka theksuar se e ardhmja e Mitrovicës është e ardhmja e Kosovës duke shtuar se nuk do të ketë vend për strukturat paralele dhe ekstremiste.
Thaçi ka shfaqur besimin se gjatë vitit 2009 Kosova do të njihet nga shtete të reja përfshirë edhe Serbinë. Kosova sipas tij është e gatshme të hapë ambasadën e saj në Beograd. Ai tha se në lidhje me Kosovën, autoritetet në Beograd, kanë qasje agresive, qasje të cënimit të sovranitetit të Republikës së Kosovës, dhe sipas tij Sllobodan Millosheviqi, ka qenë përgjegjës për shkelje të njëjta. Millosheviqi, ka kryer gjenocid në Kosovë, por lidershipi aktual çdo ditë shfaq synimet që të cënoj sovranitetetin dhe integritetin territorial të Republikës së Kosovës, ka thënë Thaçi. Në këtë intervistë, Kryeministri i Kosovës, ka thënë se e ardhmja e Kosovës është e ardhme evropiane.
rtk	16 shkurt 2009 - 14:05:41

----------


## YoUGoTNoGaMe

urime Kosoves....

----------


## Dardanius

Urime Pavarësinë

----------


## biligoa

*NJË SHTET NË SHEKULL – KOSOVA*

Nezir Myrta

Në Ditën e Pavarësisë të Kosovës, 17 Shkurt, 2008!

Ditët Historike Shqiptare, derisot ishin shumë të rralla, nganjëherë në
shekull! Kongresi i Manastirit 1908 dhe Pavarësia e Kosovës 2008, janë Dy Datat
më të rëndësishme Historike Shqiptare! Viti 1908, shenon përgatitjen e nismën për kryengritjen
shqiptare, Luftën e Kaçanikut (1910), kundër ushtrisë turke, menjëherë pas Kongresit
të Manastirit, të drejtuar nga Idriz
Seferi, Isa Boletini...’’Kaçanik ty të raftë pika / nandë sahat tu u pre me
thika’’ ...’’ka ra kali me not n’gjak’’, një shekull gjak, kundër dy pushtuesve
ma të egjër turk e sllav, deri më 2008, me shpalljen e Pavarësisë të Kosovës, e
sotetutje: me Kosovën Lindore ende të pushtuar, Me Shqipërinë Lindore, deri në Manastir
e Prespë, e deri tej Janinës, Arbania Shqiptare, ende nën pushtimin grek, e me
Malcinë e Mbishkodres, deri në Tivarin Historik, ende nën pushtimin malazias!


Viti Historik 1908, i priu viteve
tjera historike, atij 1911, Kryengritja e Malcisë, shpallja e Flamurit Kombëtar
Shqiptar në Deqiç, nga Kelmendasit heroik, e Dedë Gjon Luli, ku mund të merret
Shpallja e Pavarësisë të Shqipërisë edhe në pamundësi të realizimit historik,
nga shtypja e invazionit sllav mbi tokat shqiptare – një vit ma vonë, 1912, nga
Ismail Qemali, në Vlorë, u bë Shpallja e Pavarësisë të Shqipërisë! Ky iswhte
Shekulli ma Historik Shqiptar, duke mos anashkaluar as shekujt e maparshëm, atë
Shekullin Tragjik të Toplikut e Abllanikut, zhbimjen e shfarosjen e gjithë
popullësisë shqiptare nga vatrat stërgjyshore, deri në Citibardhin e Bardhyllit
parahistorik, Luftërat ma të përgjakshme në Toplik e Abllanik (1874-1876), kur
u vendosen ardhacakët rashkët (rusët), dhunshëm në territoret shqiptare (vonë
me emrin, etninomin serv) dhe u pushtua Dardhania antike! Atë shekull e bën
madhështor, Lidhja e Prizreni (1878-1881), ku u shtyp dhunshëm për Dy Krahësh
armiq, e nuk mundi të mbetet Prizreni Historik - Shpallja e Pavarësisë të
Shqipërisë, nga Abdyl Frashëri, Ymer Prizreni, Sylejman Vokshi...që duhej të
ishte me të drejtën historike shqiptare!


Molla e Kuqe - Guri i Shpuar,
tek Naissa (Nishi), mbetet kufiri shqiptaro-serv, nga Vilajeti-Krahina e
Shkupit (që tevona u ndryshua, si vilajeti i Kosovës), e mbeti vetëm emri i një
krahine titiste – Kosova e sotme, ku pas të gjitha gjakderdhjeve historike
shqiptare, më 17 Shkurt, 2008, shpalli pavarësinë, me inisiativen e Luftës
Çlirimtare të Kosovës (UÇK), e ndihmen e botës demokratike perëndimore,
kryesisht amerikane, pas veprimeve ushtarake të NATO-s dhe çlirimit të Kosovës
– 12 Qershor, 1999!


Këto fakte mbahen mend fortmirë, e
duhet kuptuar drejtë historinë, e të drejtën për ribashkimin t tokave
shqiptare, deri në realizimin e plotë – një shtet shqiptar në Ballkan, ku
përkundër interesave politiko-diplomatike tjera, e drejta e vetëvendosjes të
kombit shqiptar, është e patjetërsueshme dhe nuk mund tëketë Ballkan të lirë e
të qetë – pa kombin e lirë e të ribashkuar shqiptar!


Pavarësia e Kosovës (17. Shkurt,
2008), është shtet njëherë në shekull, një shtet në shekull, një shtet i ri
shqiptar, që përkundër fërkimeve politike të ditës, ku qëllimet shihen hapur,
anipse për dikend duken të nëndheshme – vetëm për t’i harruar tokat tjera nën
pushtimin sllav: Preshevë, medvegje e Bujanoc – Shqipëri Lindore nën fallson
irjm – Malcinë e Mbishkodres, e deri tek Çameria – për të harruar dy fjalët:
Tivar e Prevezë!


Kosova shtet sovran dhe i pavarur,
po kalon ditët tranzitore të shtetësisë, përkundër një pushteti të brishtë, nën
mbikëqyrjen ndërkombëtare, e vendosur dhe e plotfuqishme, e pakontestueshme,
anipse nën divergjencat e një shteti të ri multietnik (duke vendosur një rend
demokratik bashëkohor dhe duke treguar një siguri për pakicat, që kryesisht, e
gabimisht sikur sigurohet veç pakica serve me as 5% të Kosovës)! Në këtë vijë
politike, Kosova po ecën me të gjitha vështirësitë e brëndshme e të jashtme, me
ndihmen e botës demokratike, derisa të bëhet plotësisht e zonja e vetvetes –
por, decentralizimi dhe eksterritorialiteti, janë dy pika të kontestueshme për
Kosovën, sepse ose të ketë për të gjitha etnitë, ose për asnjë! Kjo e rëndon
situatën, që ndanë vendin, e bën pakicën serve 5 % një hegjemoni, e në të
njetën mënyrë, nxitë Kosovën, që edhe ajo të lidhet me Shqipërinë, në të
njejten kohë dhe pyetja është: ku e çon Kosovën decentralizimi e
eksterritorialiteti vetëm për servët pakicë, që po zbatohet në vitin e parë të
pavarësisë së saj? Përgjegjen e din
secili shqiptar, me vetëdije të plotë kombëtare!


Viti i Pavarësisë të Kosovës,
17.Skurt,2008-17.Shkurt,2009, Viti Historik i Kosovës, është vazhdimësi e
mundshme historike, duke treguar historikisht – kaq bëmë dhe kemi edhe shumë
për të bërë, është ofshamë e bukur edhe
për trevat tjera shqiptare ende nën pushtim e okupim, ende në pamundësi ta gëzojnë të gjithë shqiptarët një shtet – një
komb ballkanik! Urime Kosovë Shtetësinë njëvjeçare, je Djepi i Dardhanisë dhe
fat e bashkim kombit shqiptar! Shpresojmë të mos përsëritet ma shumë historia!



Një shtet në shekull –
Kosova!

14. Shkurt, 2009.

----------


## sabah08

Uroj vllezrit dhe motrat shqiptare te Kosoves me rastin e 1 vjetorit te shpalljes se kosoves shtet i pavarur.Ta gezoni lirine e cila u be realitet ne saj te sakrificave te vazhdueshme te popullit gati per 100vjet si dhe luftes e gjakut te djemve trima me ne krye heroin Abem Jashari.U befte realitet bashkimi i trojeve etnike shqiptare ne nje shtet te vetem kombetar.[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## KILI MERTURI

Mosni me ket flamur o njerz se ka me ju padit qeveria e Kosoves.

Nuk ka më *kuqezi* në Kosvën e "pavarur"!

Kili

SHQIPËRIA ETNIKE ËSHTË GJAKU IM QË NUK FALET!

----------


## Hard_Style



----------


## ZANOR

> Mosni me ket flamur o njerz se ka me ju padit qeveria e Kosoves.
> 
> Nuk ka më *kuqezi* në Kosvën e "pavarur"!
> 
> Kili
> 
> SHQIPËRIA ETNIKE ËSHTË GJAKU IM QË NUK FALET!



o kili, Flamuri kuq e zi është Flamuri Shqiptar, i të gjithë shqiptarëve: albanez e kosovarë, malcorë e preshevarë, nga Tivari në Prevezë!

Dalloni flamurin shtetëror, nga ai kombëtar!?

----------


## Dardanius

> o kili, Flamuri kuq e zi është Flamuri Shqiptar, i të gjithë shqiptarëve: albanez e kosovarë, malcorë e preshevarë, nga Tivari në Prevezë!
> 
> Dalloni flamurin shtetëror, nga ai kombëtar!?


Pajtona plotesisht me ty...

----------


## KILI MERTURI

rrezon, po duket se ti nuk po kupton cfarë desha të them?!

Në cilen pjesë të shkrimit tim e gjete kontatimin tim se flamuri kuq e zi nuk është i shqiptarëve?!!!

Ne e kemi pas të ndalua përodimin e flamuri kombëtar deri më 1968, nuk  e di a e di ti kët punë?
Po atëher ishin nën jugosllavi, dhe kishim flamurin "tonë" ,atë jugosllav.
Tani kemi prap flamurin "tonë" dhe së shpejti nuk do të lejohet përdorimi i atij kombëtarë.por tani jo nga jugoslavët po nga kosovarët.
Unë jam nga Peja , jam shqiptar e jo kosvarë!

Unë nuk e pranoj flamurin e Kosves të till cafrë është sot, për mua ekziston vetëm një dhe i vetmi falmur  , ai kombëtari!

Deri sa shteti i Kosvës të ketë një flamur që shqiptaret të kan lidhje emociaonale dhe kombëtare me të , e jo t`u vjen turp për flamurin e tyre cfarë e kemi sot , për mua Kosova nuk ka tjetër flamur shtetror përvec kombëtarit.

Kili

SHQIPËRIA ETNIKE ËSHTË GJAKU IM QË NUK FALET!

----------


## Llapi

> Unë nuk e pranoj flamurin e Kosves të till cafrë është sot


te besoim more po hiq mos na trego je mesua me ate te jugo-rankoviqistve 
prej 1945 e deri me 1999 jeni rrit ju ma at flamur o i shkreti jetim haaaaa

----------

